

Google Panda & Penguin: A New Way for SEOs to Measure True Impact - aynlaplant
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2216573/Google-Panda-Penguin-A-New-Way-for-SEOs-to-Measure-True-Impact

======
propercoil
seo is dead. it's pay for play

